# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Σπουργίτι έπεσε απο φωλιά

## olga

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα το απόγευμα βρήκε ο Αντρέας ένα σπουργίτι κάτω στο δρόμο μικρό που δεν πετάει. Μάλλον θα έπεσε απο τη φωλιά του που δεν ξέρουμε που είναι για να το ξαναβάλουμε. Να γυρίσει μόνο του στην φωλιά αποκλείεται αφού δεν πετάει. Τι να κάνουμε? Να το ταίσουμε? Να το αφήσουμε στην τύχη του? Ή θα το φάνε οι γάτες μιας και έχει πολλές η περιοχή ή θα το πατήσει κάποιο αμάξι.

----------


## xarhs

ολγα στο σημειο που το βρηκες να το αφησεις σε ενα ψηλο σημειο. και εγω ειχα παρει ενα μικρο και οι γονεις ηρθαν στο σπιτι μου και το ταιζαν.

επισης ειναι φορεις απο ψειρες πολυ προσοχη

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καλησπερα Ολγα! Προσπαθησε να ξαναψαξεις την φωλια κι αν δεν την βρεις τον παιρνεις για ταισμα..

----------


## olga

Παιδιά στο δρόμο ήταν και μάλιστα για αρκετή ώρα. Ο Αντρέας που το μάζεψε κοίταξε εκεί τρυγύρω αλλά δεν βρήκε κάποια φωλιά, ούτε δέντρο έχει κοντα. Μάλιστα ήταν κάτω για αρκετή ωρα και του έκανε εντύπωση που δεν πέταγε και το έπιασε.

----------


## olga

Τι να κάνω λοιπόν? Άμα το αφήσω σε ψηλο σημείο θα πέσει! Περπατάει δεν βγηκε τώρα απο το αυγό. Το λυπάμαι το καημένο...

----------


## jk21

http://www.wild-anima.gr/el/%CE%B2%C...83%CF%83%CF%8C

εδω θα βρεις οδηγιες και κατω χαμηλα τηλ της ανιμα .αν μπορεις πηγαινε το πουλι εκει ,αν πρωτα δεν βρεις με τιποτα την φωλια .κανονικα οταν βρισκουμε νεοσσο (μαλλον νεοσσος σε σταδιο απογαλακτισμου ειναι ) πρεπει να ψαξουμε τριγυρω για φωλια και γονεις .Αρκουν και οι γονεις .το αφηνουμε καπου και παρακολοθουμε διακριτικα μεχρι να το παρουν 

αν μεινει σπιτι ,δωσε κρεμα νεοσσων

----------


## olga

Ψάχνει πάλι για την φωλιά... Για να το αφήσει κάπου δύσκολο γιατί αυτό χοροπηδάει και φεύγει!πεταρίζει κιολας! Μάλλον είναι να πετάξει κανονικά σε μερικές μέρες.

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Μην ψάχνει φωλιά μόνο σε δέντρα !! Ας κοιτάξει και σε καμιά πέργκολα !! Τα σπουργίτια αρέσκονται στο να κάνουν της φωλιές τους εκεί !! Οπου βρείτε φωλιά με μωρά μέσα αφήστε το εκεί !! Είναι δεν είναι η φωλιά του !!*

----------


## olga

Φωλιά δεν βρήκαμε, το αφήσαμε στο μπαλκόνι δεν ήρθαν οι γονείς του. Τώρα το βάλαμε μέσα σε ένα κλουβάκι και είδα πως απο τις κουτσουλιές του βγάζει και κόκκινο υγρό... μάλλον αίμα ίσως απο την πτώση.

----------


## xarhs

μακρια απο τα πτηνα σου ολγα......... μπορει να εχει κοκκιδια και βγαζει αιμα. τα κοκκιδια στα τελευταια σταδια τετοια συμπτωματα εχουν

----------


## olga

Φυσικά! Όπως είπες φοβάμαι και τις ψείρες! Έχω φάρμακο για κοκκίδια. Μπορώ να του δώσω?

----------


## xarhs

μια υποθεση εκανα για αρρωστια............ μπορει να εχει και εσωτερικη αιμοραγια απο την πτωση

----------


## jk21

βαλε φωτο απο την κοιλια και τις κουτσουλιες .τις δευτερες αμεσα .την κοιλια μολις μπορεσεις .το μονο που μπορεις σιγουρα να δωσεις ειναι konakion βιταμινη Κ αν ειχες .Ελπιζω να ζει μεχρι αυριο ...

----------


## olga

Έχω ένα φάρμακο bogena. Τώρα το έχω στην αποθήκη, γιατί και στις σκάλες αλλά και μέσα στο σπίτι έχουμε πουλιά, και κοιμάται. Μπορώ να πάω να βγάλω τώρα τη φωτό αλλά να το ξυπνήσω?

----------


## xarhs

για να το λεει με τετοιο υφος ο δημητρης ολγα μαλλον πρεπει να το ξυπνησεις.

----------


## olga

Οκ επιστρέφω... αλλά για κουτσουλιές δεν υπόσχομαι έχει εφημερίδα κάτω...

----------


## jk21

για τις κουτσουλιες ηθελα αμεσα ...  να δω αν ειναι τελικα αιμα 

το finicok θα λεει ...

----------


## olga

Η κουτσουλιά είναι κάμποση ώρα... Κάτω κάτω στην κοιλιά του έχει ξεραμένο αίμα (μαλλον) απο την κουτσουλιά.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## olga

> για τις κουτσουλιες ηθελα αμεσα ...  να δω αν ειναι τελικα αιμα 
> 
> το finicok θα λεει ...


Ναι αυτό το φάρμακο έχω

----------


## jk21

κατι συμβαινει χαμηλα με αιμοραγια  ,αλλα μαλλον οχι κοκκιδια .εκει που δειχνεις ειναι οκ .πιο κατω στα πουπουλα πρεπει να δουμε .αστο αν κοιμαται ,αλλα αν ειναι ξυπνιο βγαλε ακομα μια φωτο .να δωσεις οσο πιο γρηγορα μπορεις konakion

----------


## olga

Θα βγάλω πάλι αυριο μια φωτο εκεί χαμηλά, αν είναι ακόμα ζωντανό, αφού πρώτα το πλύνω να φύγει το αίμα. Προσπάθησα να του ανοίξω το στόμα να του δώσω νερο και δεν το άνοιγε! Θα το αφείσω να ηρεμίσει και αυριο που θα μπορεί να με βοηθήσει και ο πατέρας μου θα του δώσω για τα κοκκίδια και θα προσπαθήσω να το ταίσω με σίριγκα.

----------


## jk21

πρωτα βιταμινη Κ και φαγητο και φωτο και μετα θα δουμε για φαρμακο .δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται .η αιμοραγια ειναι για αλλο λογο μαλλον

----------


## lianna

Το σπουργίτι είναι μεγάλο και μπορεί να τρώει κανονικά. Η πιο καλή τροφή (έχω μεγαλώσω κάποια) είναι η ξηρά τροφή για γάτες ή σκύλους βρεγμένη ελαφρώς. Εάν τα καταφέρει θα σου πω πως μπορείς να το μάθεις να πετάει ώστε να είναι σε θέση να ζήσει ελεύθερο στη φύση.

----------


## olga

Καλημέρα! Σήμερα το σπουργίτι είναι ζωηρό. Ο πατέρας μου σκέφτηκε την πιθανότητα να το πήρε κάποιο αρπακτικό απο τη φωλιά και να τραυματίστηκε. Τώρα πήρα τηλ στο κέντρο περίθαλψης αγριων ζωων στη Αίγινα, μου είπαν να του βάλω βρεγμένο ψωμί και νερό στα ρουθούνια, και μου είπαν να μιλήσω με μια κοπέλα για να μου πει ακριβώς και ίσως έρθςι και να το πάρει.

Δημήτρη δεν έχω ξεχάσει τις φωτό, έβαλα λευκό χαρτι και περιμένω.

----------


## olga

Καθάρισα την κοιλιά του με λίγο νερό. Δεν έχει κουτσουλίσει ακόμα. Μίλησα με μια κοπέλα απο το κέντρο περίθαλψης αγριων ζωων στη Αίγινα και μου είπε ακριβώς τι να κάνω.
Το έβαλα σε κουτάκι βαθύ για να νιώθει ασφάλεια, κλειστό με τρύπες. Κάθε μέρα θα του δίνω 2 σταγόνες vibramicin (έχουμε του έδωσα), βιταμίνες βίτα(έχουμε), και θα πάρω και κονάκιο για την αιμοραγία. Θα του δίνω κάθε 2-3 ώρες μια συγκεκριμένη γατοτροφή που θα την αραιώνω με νερό και θα το ταίζω με σύριγγα. 
Πριν του εδωσα το vibramicin με σύριγγα αφού του άνοιξα το στόμα με μια οδοντογλυφίδα και το ήπιε εύκολα. Επίσης νερό πινει άνετα απο τα ρουθούνια.
[IMG]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δεν δειχνει εξωτερικα σημαδια αιμοραγιας ή κοκκιδιων .βαλε κουτσουλιες σε λευκο χαρτι ,μηπως το αιμα ηταν απο εξωτερικο τραυματισμο πχ μπορει να το ειχα τσιμπησει στην ουρα και να ειχε ματωσει .

----------


## olga

Να και οι κουτσουλιές σήμερα χωρίς αίμα! Μας πήραν τηλ απο την ανιμα και θα έρθει να το πάρει κάποιος το απόγευμα! Το ταίσαμε τελικά ασπράδι αυγού που μας είπαν απο την άνιμα.[IMG]
  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

----------


## lagreco69

Πολλα μπραβο!!!! για την κινηση σας Παιδια, χωρις εσας θα ειχε γινει καποιας γατας μεζεδακι τωρα.  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

ειναι οκ .καποιο εξωτερικο χτυπημα θα ηταν .ξεχωριζεις καποια πληγουλα; ευχομαι ολα να πανε καλα

----------


## olga

¨οχι δεν είδα κάποια πληγή... Χθες σίγουρα το αίμα ήταν μαζί με την κουτσουλιά γιατί με κουτσούλισε ενώ το κράταγα. Τώρα οι κουτσουλιές του είναι καλές. Σε λίγο περιμένουμε και την κοπέλα να το πάρει. Πάντως είναι ζωηρό, και επειδή είναι ξεπεταγμένο πιστεύω πως θα τα καταφέρει.

----------


## jk21

να αναφερεις σχετικα με την αιμοραγια στην κοπελια σιγουρα !

----------


## olga

Ναι της το έδωσα το πουλάκι και την ενημέρωσα γενικά, και για την αιμοραγία και για το τι εφαγε και για τα φάρμακα που του δώσαμε. Θα μας πάρουν τηλέφωνω κάποια στιγμή για να μας ενημερώσουν για την κατάστασή του.

----------


## olga

Σήμερα το απόγευμα με πήραν απο την ανιμα. Το σπουργιτάκι πάει μια χαρά, είναι μαζί με άλλα 4 και όταν μεγαλώσει θα το αφήσουν ελεύθερο!

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραια ολγα....!!!!!

καλη συνεχεια στο πουλακι......... αν και εγω λιγο τα σπουργιτια τα εχω μανια επειδη μου τρωνε ολη την τροφη απο τις κοτες.

----------


## moutro

Oλγα μπραβο σου...

----------

